
Resisting Trump: How to survive the coming surveillance state - ergot
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23331092-700-whats-the-worst-that-could-happen/
======
user982
"Coming"?

~~~
cyborgx7
Now the people who I don't agree with will have my data!!!

It's not like people have argued the potential for a change in government as
one of the reasons mass surveilance is bad, even if you happen to trust the
current government, since forever.

------
wattt
So what else is new? It has been coming since 2001. Get over it.

